# Any reefers out there? As in reef aquarium



## Ray D (May 3, 2020)

Do we have any reef aquarium enthusiasts on this forum? We have had our current set up for over a year now but have been in and out of the hobby for years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)

I just started my 40 gallon up again. ich killed all my fish last year. I had a 9" pleco, a 7" shibunkin, and a goldfish. then I added some snails and pow! they were dead in a week.
So this tank, My grandson and I caught a catfish, a perch and a crayfish from a small pond down the street. Didn't cost anything, but, in order to feed the perch we're going to get a small tank just for feeder fish.
here's some pix I just snapped....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)

Here he is with a bug net hat on fishing at the pond.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ray D (May 3, 2020)

Mosquitoes?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Mosquitoes?


yep...and gnats....they are horrible right now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Mosquitoes?


Coronavirus protection? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 3, 2020)

I don’t have a reef tank but I do have a planted fresh water tank. Cory cats, neon tetras, cherry shrimp and a betta. Fun hobby but lots of work. I want a bigger tank one day with lots of schooling fresh water fish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G. (May 4, 2020)

I used to raise African cichlids years ago, but I haven't had a tank in 30 years or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (May 4, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> I don’t have a reef tank but I do have a planted fresh water tank. Cory cats, neon tetras, cherry shrimp and a betta. Fun hobby but lots of work. I want a bigger tank one day with lots of schooling fresh water fish.


Its definitely a fair amount of work....saltwater even more probably. Once you get all the parameters stable it’s not too bad. Weekly filter and skimmer maintenance and a 10 percent water change every other week seems to work for me.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 4, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Its definitely a fair amount of work....saltwater even more probably. Once you get all the parameters stable it’s not too bad. Weekly filter and skimmer maintenance and a 10 percent water change every other week seems to work for me.




Mine is open top so I fill i refill once a weekend and a 25% change weekly. I have a smaller tank and a fair amount of stock (not overstocked) so weekly sand vacs are needed. I enjoy it though! I’ll
Post pics when I get back home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2020)

No reef aquarium here, but we had a freshwater tank before we moved. We found a new home for our fish before we moved. Brought everything with us and plan to get the tank set back up once I build a new stand for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2020)

@ripjack13 is the silver fish the "perch"?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> @ripjack13 is the silver fish the "perch"?



yes sir...


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> yes sir...



Looks like a shiner of some sort. Is that a type of slang for a different species where you're at?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like a shiner of some sort. Is that a type of slang for a different species where you're at?


No, I'm pretty sure its a white perch. I'll take a google gander at em to see if I'm correct though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2020)

Awe crap. Its a minnow! Stupid shiner...Now I need to dump em back in the pond. I just bought 72 minnows for feeders. No wonder hes not eating em. I'll trade out for some bluegills....
Those guys are like mini oscars....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2020)

I never saw a shiner that big before. But I'm still a n00b fisher....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I never saw a shiner that big before. But I'm still a n00b fisher....


That's good pike bait under a tipup around here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> That's good pike bait under a tipup around here!



I love to catch pike. they are a great fighter fish. I caught a couple up in Maine a while ago. down here I just catch pickerel, but they put up a good fight too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I love to catch pike. they are a great fighter fish. I caught a couple up in Maine a while ago. down here I just catch pickerel, but they put up a good fight too.



Come down here and try some largemouth bass, fun stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 5, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like a shiner of some sort. Is that a type of slang for a different species where you're at?



Cody, you made me chuckle when you asked that. Down in Texas learning to fish, everything was a "perch"....or bluegill!!! Heck, 50 varieties (might be exaggerating), but essentially anything not a bass or catfish was a perch or bluegill!! Just brought back memories that included dad...…...thanks buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 5, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Cody, you made me chuckle when you asked that. Down in Texas learning to fish, everything was a "perch"....or bluegill!!! Heck, 50 varieties (might be exaggerating), but essentially anything not a bass or catfish was a perch or bluegill!! Just brought back memories that included dad...…...thanks buddy!!!



the funny thing is he is RIGHT haha!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 5, 2020)

Sounds like getting a "perch" dinner up here... everyone claims to have "perch", but in the end, only a couple people pay the money for the real lake caught perch that is local.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Here he is with a bug net hat on fishing at the pond.
> 
> View attachment 186501




Never thought of using a mosquito net head cover. I gots to get one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> Come down here and try some largemouth bass, fun stuff!


Buddy of mine caught this 9 pounder from a little town lake couple days ago. Getting a replica made. @B Rogers

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill (May 6, 2020)

Gman beat me to the ID of the shiner.

As for as a reef tank, all I have is going to the fish store and drooling over their reef tanks, jelly fish tanks and their ray tanks. But, Momma won't let me! 

Last tank I had was in high school. Had the 30 gal tank next to my bed at the head of the bed - you know up near the pillow end and where one's head should be! Well one night, while sleeping (and don't ask me how) I put my foot through it and 30 gals spilled onto the floor and the carpet. Mother and Dad were not happy campers - but it was indoor/outdoor carpet, so no real harm done there. Had some neons, platys, some chiclids, some catfish of some type and an eel of some type. Rescued all the fish from the floor (they lived) and gave them to a school friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 6, 2020)

Shiners ain't bad for them big ole Stripers and Hybrids also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 6, 2020)

Here's my coral reef with my mermaid & catfish!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 6, 2020)

Spinartist said:


> Here's my coral reef with my mermaid & catfish!!
> 
> View attachment 186605



Hell of a catch there Lee, don't let it go to waste...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

